# separate tank with a screen or take breeding pair out?



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

i have a 100g tank with an oscar, JD, knifefish and a breeding pair [female convict+jellybean parrot]

is it better to take the breeding pair out and put them in their own tank or should i just buy a crate screen and separate them in the 100g tank?


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Take them out the tank its a bit crowded for breeding cics, summat will have to give.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

i guess that something's gonna be money out my pocket .. haha

when theyre in the 100g, the parents are defending the fry from the other fish constantly. if i do take them out, will the parents be more likely to eat the fry?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

mistergoodstuf said:


> if i do take them out, will the parents be more likely to eat the fry?


Add fast dither fish like danios to make sure they are doing their job defending the fry. Avoid tetras for purpose. Most are slower than danios and will easily get ripped by convicts. On the side note, tetras are also sensitive to water quality so generally they'll need your attention for water maintenance.


----------



## Daz (Sep 20, 2006)

Blue said:


> Add fast dither fish like danios to make sure they are doing their job defending the fry. Avoid tetras for purpose. Most are slower than danios and will easily get ripped by convicts. On the side note, tetras are also sensitive to water quality so generally they'll need your attention for water maintenance.[/color]


You cannot put danios in with Os. Sorry.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

dlil said:


> You cannot put danios in with Os. Sorry.


I have thought it was the convicts. Sorry about the mistake.


----------



## mistergoodstuf (Sep 8, 2006)

i think youre right blue

youre talkin about puttin danios in the tank with the breeding pair after i take them out, right?

how big of a tank would i need for the pair? and should i even bother with decoratives like gravel and plants?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

30 gallons would be the minimum to allow the danios space to escape the convicts. Try adding hornworts for the surface so they can get the chance to escape the convicts. Hornworts are tough and should withstand the destruction of convicts if ever the cons try to nibble on the plants.

Use gravel and add caves and artificial plants. This will allow the convicts to feel that their fry are well-secured.

They are so prolific that you'll find it hard to remove the fry soon. Try to plan with your lfs that they can get some convicts from you. Depending on your decision, be they free of charge or half the price they'll sell you but it will depend anyway on your agreement with the lfs.

Good luck, matey.:thumbsup:


----------

